# Help, no spark, how to test



## KnowWon (Jan 11, 2014)

I have a MTD Gold Series 10 hp Tecumseh engine 29 inch snowthrower. I received the snowblower running, so I know it runs. To get it to run gas was being put down the sparkplug hole. I don't want to start it this way so I am trying to identify the exact problem and fix any created problems by me. I replaced the spark plug with a new one and it almost started but didn't. I created a problem with the cover that goes over the carburaetor that has the plastic ignition key. the wire that attaches to the throttle lever broke off and I see there is a resistor spring there that may also be activated by the cover that has to be in place for there to be a spark. I am going to reattach this wire and put the cover back on to see if I can get a nice blue spark I am reading about on various google searches.

Anyone know what the ignition key is actually doing; is that a spring activated resistor of some sort? and the same on the throttle lever? I may take pictures to help show what I am talking about. Also this wire that broke off from the throttle lever where is it going?

Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The key is a safety device, if you pull it out while running the motor will die. But if you push the throttle lever all the way down, it basically does the same function, to ground out the ignition. That spring is not a resistor spring. It sounds like you have a plugged up carb. You need to clean an rebuild the carb. Their are some good video's on Youtube, for this


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Go to YouTube and look for Donyboy73 channel. You will find what you need on some of his videos.


----------



## KnowWon (Jan 11, 2014)

I checked out youtube and found one video showing a five minute carb clean method. I did that and it worked. What's interesting about the ignition switch is if the wire is not connected to the ignition key and the cover is off the snowblower it will start. As soon as the cover is put on the snowblower and the ignition key is out of the cover it won't start. When the cover is back on, the ignition key in, it starts. Something to do with the cover attached to the motor and the ignition key out makes it not start. Where the wire broke off is where the lever is in the off position and there is some sort of spring mechanism which is the same as what the ignition key plugs into as well. Does anyone know what these spring things are and what they are doing?

I tried out the blower and it is working but not throwing snow very well or driving forward or going in reverse very good either. This is definitely a fixer upper. Next on the agenda is to tighten the belts.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

They are kill switches. 

The key, acts as a simple interrupter to grounding out the ignition circuit. That way, you can remove the key and not fear little hands from doing things that they should not. 

The spring on the base of the throttle lever, allows you to kill the machine, by simply pushing the lever down. 

If these items are grounding out, when you do not want them to, then it could be that the plastic insulators are displaced or broken. 

If you still have the label on the lower left hand side of the transmission box, we can look up the schematics.


----------

